# Why does Marty Collins play?



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

I mean I think he just entered the list as one of the worst players to suit up for the clips...put novak in


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

we can't defend the 3. its frustrating


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mardy Collins plays because he is Quinton Ross on defense, and on offense, is a much worse shooter, but better ball handler.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i miss q ross for some weird *** reason


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

dunleavy is a moron.....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> I mean I think he just entered the list as one of the worst players to suit up for the clips...put novak in


I would like to see more Novak as well. He should be getting some open looks now that we have some legitimate scoring threats.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

man i wish we still had Q Ross.

But this is why ive always wanted the clippers to go after a defensive star. Zach randolph has been great, but plays at a log jammed position, I really wanted them to go after AK47 or Gerald wallace. Then we could have a defense stopper logging big minutes, but who wouldnt be hurting us like mardy collins does. 

cant wait till ricky davis gets healthy. then hopefully we will be scoring so much more points we dont have to worry about stopping people.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> man i wish we still had Q Ross.
> 
> But this is why ive always wanted the clippers to go after a defensive star. Zach randolph has been great, but plays at a log jammed position, I really wanted them to go after AK47 or Gerald wallace. Then we could have a defense stopper logging big minutes, but who wouldnt be hurting us like mardy collins does.
> 
> cant wait till ricky davis gets healthy. then hopefully we will be scoring so much more points we dont have to worry about stopping people.


Well I hope Ricky D finds his shooting touch when he returns b/c he has been horrendous so far.


----------

